# Gulp 101



## The Crew

I know there's been a LOT of conversation on Gulp. However, hoping we can consolidate it, because there seems to be a lot of questions on it frequently. Definitely would appreciate your contribution.

1) How long have you used Gulp?
2) What type do you use?
3) What kind of success do you have with it?
4) In what environment do you use it.
5) How do you use it?
6) What type hooks do you use it with?
7) What type leader do you use with it?
8) What do you target with the type you use primarily.
9) Anything you can add to the topic.

Thanks guys.

I've only used it twice. Nuclear Chicken. I soaked it in the surf once on a #1 circle hook, and #3 J hook with no leader and had something rip it in half. Used the same N-Chicken on a 3/4 ounce red jighead from the pier (30 min) soaked it. Didn't have the chance to work it and got nothing. I am still going to experiment with it.


----------



## hengstthomas

BigEdD said:


> I know there's been a LOT of conversation on Gulp. However, hoping we can consolidate it, because there seems to be a lot of questions on it frequently. Definitely would appreciate your contribution.
> 
> 1) How long have you used Gulp?
> 2) What type do you use?
> 3) What kind of success do you have with it?
> 4) In what environment do you use it.
> 5) How do you use it?
> 6) What type hooks do you use it with?
> 7) What type leader do you use with it?
> 8) What do you target with the type you use primarily.
> 9) Anything you can add to the topic.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> I've only used it twice. Nuclear Chicken. I soaked it in the surf once on a #1 circle hook, and #3 J hook with no leader and had something rip it in half. Used the same N-Chicken on a 3/4 ounce red jighead from the pier (30 min) soaked it. Didn't have the chance to work it and got nothing. I am still going to experiment with it.


1) How long have you used Gulp? Way too long  2 years straight plus the experimental stage of comparing.
2) What type do you use? All of them
3) What kind of success do you have with it? Excellent !
4) In what environment do you use it. All ! But mostly inshore fishing. From Pier & Surf to Deep drop trips.
5) How do you use it? Mostly on leadheads rigged in tandem but the larger baits I use singly. I also use them with t&b rigs and carolina rigs . There is no instance where I wont use them except for bluefish.
6) What type hooks do you use it with? 1/8th to 3/8th's leadhead jigs and 1/2 to 2 oz bucktails . regular hooks depend on the gulp product.(length &width requirements)
7) What type leader do you use with it? Started using 30# Berkley Transition and switched to 40# Transition and since the price has leaped again so I am now using regular sufix 30# mono ... I like the 40# Transition the best 
8) What do you target with the type you use primarily. Flounder and hopes of Trout :fishing:
9) Anything you can add to the topic.
If you are fishing a strong current then gulp is kinda overkill because the fish doesnt take time to smell the bait and this is where presentation and color are very important in getting a bite. This is the case most times if you are drifting. Now if you are fishing shallow structure then gulp is a good bet. Many time I jig vertically for minutes in the exact same spot before getting a bite. Sometimes I find that while retrieving I get fish to follow and strike while reeling in to recast....This means the fish are more aggressive and I switch to straight gulp or Fin"S" and fish fast bumping the bottom now and then instead of jigging slowly. Point is you have to try everything and the more you try the better your results should be.A flounder will also bite and be caught and released and bite again....It happened to me 2 nights ago. 
Ok now this was about Gulp baits and which ones work so now to that. 

Gulp Shrimp ... Great for trout but also have done well on TOG and Croakers and flounder too. My color choices are in order White,Natural, and New Penny. I like the 2 and 3 inch and have every color 4" but they just dont seem to fit my needs and I have not done to well on the 4". IO also tried the Glow and Nuclear Chicken without much success but I think the glow would produce very well on a wreck or light house at night for trout. 

Swimming Mullet or Swimming Minnow ... This is where its at for me. I like the 4" the best but have mant 3" as well. I dont understand the difference in the names mullet and minnow because I cant tell the difference. I have caught fish on all colors. This Gulp bait will be taken by Trout,Bluefish,Croaker,Spot,Stripers,Sandperch, Shad and of course Flounder. Colors are in order of my preference are White,Chartruese,Pink, and Smoke are my go to's but I also keep Black,Yellow,Red,Rootbeer, and Pumpkinseed on hand when color is the key.My 4 go to's produce Flounder and trout very well but you still have to find fishy water for them to work.These are the only gulp products I add cutbait to. 

Gulp Cutbaits ... Although they do work I dont use them... just personal preference but I think the other ones are better but if you are soaking bait then this is the way to go... I have used the Cutbait and Mackerel and have caught Spot,Croakers and flounder on them but never tried soaking them on a TB rig. I like Fishbites if I am using something like this. We also used the Saltwater Squid strips (New) by Fishbites with great success for Blueline Tile fish .... Was a good thing to have a bait that would stay on at 300 to 450 feet deep. 

Pogy's ... Well pogy's and all Gulp baits simular to a swin shad or paddle tail are also great baits and worked great for trout but it seems the trout got off easier so I kinda swayed away from them because of it. They work but again a personal preference. 

Gulp Bloodworms... I tried every color and only on the Chartruese did I have any luck. In the winter this was a killer for crappie and neds and for saltwater I have gotten Kingfish,spot,Croakers,Trout and Flounder.I like taking a piece about 2 to 3 iches long and add a 1 inch piece of BWFB on a leadhead or a flicker hook and cast and slowly retrieve. Was hard to find this color for the past year (locally anyways). 

Gulp Jerkshads... All work well for stripers but havent cuaght anything else on them yet. 
Gulp Sand Eels... Havent really had a chance yet to play with these but Keith got his PB flounder off the pier with one. 

Gulp Sand Fleas (crab) ... Summertoy (Steve) did well on tog with these so I picked up 3 different colors and have yet to catch a fish on them but then again I have only tried them on Tog at the wall. 

Gulp Peeler Crab... No fish on these either but again limited use at the wall. 
I have other gulp that I have yet to try such as the larger Pogy type baits but soon I will try them (NC bound) 

I like gulp over any other artie including the Fishbites but if you are targeting Croakers and Spot then BWFB are the golden ticket. 

Now if I had to suggest a few baits for a novice it would simply be the Gulp Swimming Minnows or Mullets in 3 and 4 inch varieties .. White,Chartuese and Pink. Try adding a piece of fresh cutbait to maximise the bite. 

There are no "magic" baits but everyone has a go to bait... When you start to have more than 1 go to then you are learning. Remenmber switching baits , colors and presentation are part of teh game so....Get involved and play a bit!

Gulp Chum .. Need more trials before I make any conclusions... Coming soon !


----------



## hengstthomas

*Continued :*

This was Writtren by Brad on Saltfish and with his permission I brought it here:

In some situations artie's are much more effective than the real deal, and in some cases, not. I think it has a lot to do with water clarity, the presentation necessary, and how well you are able to present an artificial correctly. 

I gave up on trying to find that "magic bait", or "guaranteed/they have to attack it bait" that you see on late night tv commercials. 

Fishing is learning how to find fish, and then figuring out what rig to use to present a bait to them effectively. The brand or type of bait is rarely the reason a person catches, or doesn't catch, fish. When you learn how to find fish, then select the right tool to catch them, what you have tied on the end of the line is barely relative. Your selection needs be an effective tool, and able to reach the fish and allow you to present it to the fish in a natural way. 

It helps to understand what a fish is feeding on in the area you are fishing. You need to present a bait relative in size, and possibly color, to match the hatch. When a fish is reacting to the movement of a lure, it doesn't take time to smell it before striking. If you're soaking bait on the bottom from shore, or an anchored boat, a stationary bait will need to have a natural scent that will help a fish realize something edible is up current. 

I'm not saying scent doesn't matter on lures, but since most strikes are reactionary, it's not top of the selection process. 

If you aren't catching fish, you either aren't fishing where fish are, or you aren't presenting your rig to them correctly. Fish aren't smart, but they do depend on food to act a certain way in the water. Don't over complicate fishing, it's just like going to the grocery store, but you need to be in the right isle to find what you want.

I thought it was a good read and wanted to keep it with the above info ... Here's some more !
For flounder and Trout
1.The rig
Take a 4ft piece on leader and tie a 1/4 ounce gamakatsu's jig on each end. Now space them apart to your liking (atleat 12" to 16") and just tie a double over hand knot. This loop will be what you tie your main line on. Check out a spec rig at the store you can use it as a diagram. 
2.Bait
Pink Chartruse or White (in that order) Gulp swimming minnow(mullet) 4" and add a 4" strip of shad or bluefish.
3.The retrieve
Cast to a likely spot and let it hit bottom.Take up slack and drag it slowly across the bottom....I imagine 1 on the bottom dragging and one fluttering about above it (some use a lighter leadhead for the top hook). Always good to give a pop off the bottom every now and then.

Play it again
Use the same rig for trout. Cast to a likely spot and let hit bottom and swim them just off the bottom...no hits try jigging them...still no hits try slowly dragging them.

The same
Both presentation are simular but you will find tricks once you get the fell of catching a few.You do not need to add the cutbait now because the water is warm enough but it doesnt hurt ..
1) Bluefish....any color anytime but white,yellow, and chartruese work well for me
2) Croaker and Spot .... Stick with BWFB for these guys. May thru August
3) Kingfish .... Chartruse Gulp BW with a small piece of FBBW works very well for me or fresh squid ...tenticles with a piece of BW or FBBW is excellent. May and June are best
4) Stripers .... Will and have hit every color but white is my favorite . Storm type lures that are a bunker color seem to work best. Herring color plugs are also great in the early season. Pink or White FIN"S" can be deadly. A year round fish
5) Weakfish .... White or Chartruese curlytails are my favorite but dont forget Pink. Gulp will take bigger fish but the small 2.5" fin"S" will catch you more. May thru December with May and November being the best.
6) Flounder .... ALL colors will work but seing how this is 1 fish I have fished for year round ... I have it down a bit more than others as far as color goes. Pink and Chartruese are by far the best with white following close behind. When things heat up (water temps) and the sun is shining brightly I have found that red will put the doormats in the box faster than any other color...Usually tip the red off with a strip of fresh spot. April thru September
7) Shad ....Doesnt matter what color but size is important if you want to land them. The will hit a 4" fin"S" but your hookups will mostly be snagged fish so try a 2.5" .. When using grubs or curlytail stick with 2 to 3 inch for best hookups. White , Yellow and Chartruese are my favorites. April to December.

Hot Colors can change overnight and surely change from year to year and season to season so its always best to keep your favorites on hand at all times. If I had to take 3 colors only they would be White (or a Firetail albino), Pink , and Chartruese.

Time frames also change and is mostly due to water temps in the spring. As far as water temps goes I fish all year and dont give this enough thought but I am working on it as of this year.and will post something in the future. I like the # 56 for now . 

HMMM Do I like gulp ... You BET!


----------



## Railroader

I've been using Gulp! baits since they first hit the market several years back. When they came in a RED package. No question about it they WORK, when used properly...

Gulp! lures are my #1 "old reliable" bait inshore for Trout, Flounder, and Redfish. Using them, I've also caught Jacks, Blues, Spanish Mackeral, Whiting, even a Sheephead once...Hell, just about anything will eat 'em. Once as an experiment, I chopped one up into tiny pieces and dropped some in my fish tank...They ate it, and nobody died.

The trick is to actively fish them. I don't think much of them for just plain old soaking. 

Most of the time, I use the Curl Tails, or the Shrimp, rigged on a jighead. I also use the Curl Tails, just as you would a mud minnow or finger mullet, Carolina rigged with a plain hook.

Slowly bottom bounced, or allowed to rise and fall on a tight line, they are deadly...

I wrote a post in the 'yak forum with some specifics. 

Gulp!....

BELIEVE IT!


----------



## hengstthomas

*More*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42090


----------



## emanuel

_1) How long have you used Gulp?_
3 years I believe.
_2) What type do you use?_
My favorite is the 4' chartreuse swimming minnow.
_3) What kind of success do you have with it?_
Flounder can't stand it.
_4) In what environment do you use it._
Around piers, docks and other structure.
_5) How do you use it?_
On a 1/8 to 1 oz jighead depending on depth and current.
_6) What type hooks do you use it with?_
I like a wide gap jighead with a sharp hook.
_7) What type leader do you use with it?_
#25 flourocarbon
_8) What do you target with the type you use primarily._
Flounder mostly. Ladyfish, sea bass and many other species will hit it.


----------



## Railroader

Here's the old post..

http://http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43237


----------



## okimavich

Railroader said:


> I've been using Gulp! baits since they first hit the market several years back. When they came in a RED package. No question about it they WORK, when used properly...


I believe the "freshwater" versions still come in the red bags.

I've used both the freshwater and saltwater versions on the bay and ocean. They definitely work. But had been said, they seem to work better as a lure than bait.

My only success with them as bait was a small piece of the peeler crab while fishing for tog. I ended up with a small seabass.


----------



## Tonyfish

i'm really interested in using sand flea gulp and also peeler crab for targeting reds, anyone got suggestions by any chance?


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Gulp*

I have used them off and on. They work well.


----------



## jettypark28

*Holy crap!!!*

this is alot of great info for new guys and old farts like me ...do you guys think it matter where you fish with them??? i see more nothern guys replying. Do the fla guys feel that they use them the same way.....and i understand that it will change from intercoastal to surf/jetty/piers......or does it really??? i mean do you just fish them the same way in all areas?? what do you guys think, in using them under dams in the rip currents that some of us fish??? Here in fla we have both fresh and saltwater runoffs that the currents run pretty strong.....This is where softbait will outfish alot of other baits, do you think the "Gulp" would work in area like this?? i might have to make a run down south and try it out.....but damn do i hate giving up on my livebait


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

gulp jerkshad,curl tail swimming minnow, shrimp(all sizes), strip bait, and clam.


work great. 


with the minnow/shrimp/jerk shad. literally put it on the hook/jighead of ur choice and just reel in..slowly with an occasional bounce..cant go wrong.


i got a couple bags of the strip bait in my bag, nice to have bait w/out having to keep a cooler and stuff. ive caught mullet/spot/blues/croaker on the gulp cut bait, works good when on the pier and ya need a few spots for bait.


Jesse


----------



## hengstthomas

jettypark28 said:


> *This is where softbait will outfish alot of other baits*, do you think the "Gulp" would work in area like this?? i might have to make a run down south and try it out.....but damn do i hate giving up on my livebait


Holy sh!t ! I cant believe it . Are you actually saying soft plastic lures will outfish bait in this area? I never thought I'd hear you say that 
Just yanking your chain Jetty ! 
I think they will work just fine in your area . KodiacZack and Emanuel are doing well with them. I would love to hear a report from you using gulp


----------



## hengstthomas

Tonyfish said:


> i'm really interested in using sand flea gulp and also peeler crab for targeting reds, anyone got suggestions by any chance?


Dont know about sandfleas or peeler crab but make sure you have some gulp shrimp and some swimming mullet . I also would like to give this a shot and am thinking about rattling leadheads and gulp 3" shrimp


----------



## jettypark28

*Hey*

I might be hardheaded but from time to time, i like to test myself seeing that it is so easy with livebait....But if you ever fish right below a dam with that rushing water, livebait isnt really needed. Unless you are fishing alittle further down stream, then thats when livebait works well again.....I got my butt handled to me, the first time i fish below a dam, now here in fla...i started talking to the locals and watching what they were doing and headed off to wally world. (that was the only store in the whole place) came back with jig heads and also a few storm baits....and i became a local in no time they had everything running in there catfish,hybrid bass,largemouth bass....the place was almost shoulder to shoulder, but after hooking up to a few bass. You learn pretty fast what to do and what not to do.....so yes softbaits do work in some areas:redface: But i think "Zach" has a patent on them and after going back and looking at his pictures....I think he is using Gulp Minnow (smelt) or Jerk shad (sardine) but i do know he uses the swimming mullet in chartreuse....You cant miss that lure at all....funny thing is i got that same bait (chartreuse) I need to just put the livebait away and do a glup test...well maybe just keep out one pole with livebait


----------



## Railroader

You gotta FISH 'EM to learn how to make 'em work. Leave the bait bucket at home for a trip or two, and develop some confidence in a new technique. That's how we develop knowledge as fishermen..

Now if i'd just practice what I'm preachin' and take ONLY the fly-rod with me today...


----------



## hengstthomas

Railroader said:


> You gotta FISH 'EM to learn how to make 'em work. Leave the bait bucket at home for a trip or two, and develop some confidence in a new technique. That's how we develop knowledge as fishermen..
> 
> Now if i'd just practice what I'm preachin' and take ONLY the fly-rod with me today...


Once you learn how to "make 'em work" its impossible to leave them at home 
I went out on a plugging venture and even though I told myself I would only throw plugs I ended up throwing some gulp when the plug bite died  A few days later I went out with the intention of only throwing Fin"S" and Bass Assasins and managed to keep on track and had a good bite all night. Dont think I wasn't thinking "what if I throw gulp" because it crossed my mind continuiosly. Not using them is one thing but not taking them is out of the question ..


----------



## Al Kai

I have used Gulp for a few years. I use Gulp cut bait and also the sand worms. They work great.
I do impart action to the bait.


----------



## jcreamer

Not much but still trying.


----------



## Gnatman

*That's what I had...*



Railroader said:


> You gotta FISH 'EM to learn how to make 'em work. Leave the bait bucket at home for a trip or two, and develop some confidence in a new technique. That's how we develop knowledge as fishermen..
> 
> Now if i'd just practice what I'm preachin' and take ONLY the fly-rod with me today...


...to do to get good with the long rod. Leave tha plug/spinning stuff at home, and you'll _have_ to use it. A few trips like that is all it'll take.

Good luck!


----------



## cygnus-x1

jcreamer said:


> Not much but still trying.


Same here ... my excuse is that where I have been fishing lately the fish are located way too far out to reach with arties. I found the fish ... I know they are there ...  I would like to go out in a yak/boat and give it a try or try off a pier somewhere. 

I admit my main problem is that I only get a few hours to fish each week and I know I can reach them / catch them with bait why would I spend countless trips fishless trying to learn to use this stuff at a place I am sure you need a yak to use them effectively?

I do own some gulp and do plan on trying to use them I would prefer to try them in better circumstances.

I know I know ... it does sound like a cop out doesn't it? Oh well ... old habits die hard.

You probably would not believe me either if I told you that in the early 90's I did a lot of LMB fishing and I had no problems using arties ... heck What I used almost exclusively were worms rigged weedless.


----------



## The Crew

*Cygnus*

Get yourself an 11' Estuary and a Mag525 and you'll reach 'em.



cygnus-x1 said:


> Same here ... my excuse is that where I have been fishing lately the fish are located way too far out to reach with arties. I found the fish ... I know they are there ...  I would like to go out in a yak/boat and give it a try or try off a pier somewhere.
> 
> I admit my main problem is that I only get a few hours to fish each week and I know I can reach them / catch them with bait why would I spend countless trips fishless trying to learn to use this stuff at a place I am sure you need a yak to use them effectively?
> 
> I do own some gulp and do plan on trying to use them I would prefer to try them in better circumstances.
> 
> I know I know ... it does sound like a cop out doesn't it? Oh well ... old habits die hard.
> 
> You probably would not believe me either if I told you that in the early 90's I did a lot of LMB fishing and I had no problems using arties ... heck What I used almost exclusively were worms rigged weedless.


----------



## Rockstar

They're just TOO damn expensive, sure they catch fish... but I am sick of wasting money on them to get chewed up by blues and croakers when I got plenty of plugs and plastics that have worked well in the past. I'd rather use them and catch my own bait.


----------



## cygnus-x1

BigEdD said:


> Get yourself an 11' Estuary and a Mag525 and you'll reach 'em.


No offense Ed ... but in the immortal words of Gary Coleman ... 'Whatchew talkin' bout Willis ?' 

Seriously if you are fishing light current using Gulp Minnows you do not want a heavy jig head ... i would not want to go over 3/8 per jig head if at all possible. Add to that a 1oz egg sinker above my double drop rig (made like Tom H prescribed) and I still am about 3 ounces short of what it takes to load an 11' OM rod. I am guessing with 3 oz, bait and my 9' Tica rods I am getting out about 120-140 yards (with a good tail wind  This is where the fish are where I usually go. I don't think I could cast a gulp bait out that far with light enough weight to have any action on it.

Were you thinking of using the gulp as bait (dead stick style?) ... if so I should qualify that I would fish gulp like I was fresh water fishing ... or at least similar to it with constant reeling / jigging.


----------



## Tonyfish

hengstthomas said:


> Dont know about sandfleas or peeler crab but make sure you have some gulp shrimp and some swimming mullet . I also would like to give this a shot and am thinking about rattling leadheads and gulp 3" shrimp


thanks ill definitely keep that in mind


----------



## Fishman

Just starting to use the Gulp baits but I have seen goo results with them. Swimming mullet and shrimp have been producing well.


----------



## Mark G

BigEdD said:


> Get yourself an 11' Estuary and a Mag525 and you'll reach 'em.





> I still am about 3 ounces short of what it takes to load an 11' OM rod


just a clarification- the estuary is a nice light plugging rod rated 1-3 oz. It is an AFAW rod, not an OM. 

Still if I were looking for distance I'd use the estuary setup as spinning with braid,

the 525 mag is better suited to heavier weights.

My .02


----------



## fishbait

Great info here Tom and everyone else. This thread should go to the bible.


----------



## The Crew

*Yeah Cygnus*

What Surf Cat said. The Estuary is a top of the line, if not THE BEST SURFplugging rod. Talk to TOmmy or search this site for info on it.


----------



## jettypark28

*Add some*

pictures, before putting this in the bible. That way the new people can see, how you guys are rigging your gulp bait.....Also when it comes to "Jigheads" what type works best for you "gulp fishermen/women.....Because there are alot of "Jigheads types" ....flat,round,floater, ones with fishheads painted on, to make them look more like the real thing. What weight seem to work the best and how long do you keep using the same bait?? :fishing:


*Danger Opinionated Marine on board*


----------



## fishforever

I've been using gulp for only about 3 months now. I was turned on to it by Tom (hengstthomas) and it has totally changed the way I approach inshore shallow water fishing. I kayak fish mostly and I have had my absolute best summer fishing ever all using Gulp products. My favorite type is the 4" swimming mullet in white or chartuese. 3" mullets are next. I have had good sucess with the 3" pogies as well and I have found that they hold up a lot better if you have blues or croaker in the area. I have not tried any of the other types yet but I plan on using the shrimp soon for some trout and also trying out the sandfleas when tog season opens back up in delaware. Gulp is a great product and has totally changed by approach to fishing off my kayak.


----------



## vulcanizedplease

Lately I've been using some 3" and 4" shrimp in nuclear chicken and new penny under a cajun thunder popping cork and I slay the mangrove snapper and have had a few slot reds nail it as well.


----------



## hengstthomas

vulcanizedplease said:


> Lately I've been using some 3" and 4" shrimp in nuclear chicken and new penny under a cajun thunder popping cork and I slay the mangrove snapper and have had a few slot reds nail it as well.


Get ya some of these
http://ohioprolure.com/p-45-rattling-60-degree-ewg-hook.aspx
add the gulp shrimp and I bet you'll get some specs or greys as well.
I cant wait to retire to Florida 
It may be sooner than even I think


----------



## dlwedd

*Wow*

I have never used Gulp before and hearing results posted here thought I would try it out this Fall. I went to BPS last night and stood there scratching my head then my a$$ trying to figure out which ones to buy. I was going to post tonight to try to find my answer but I guess I dont have to now. What great information. Thanks for all the great posts. 
I have one other question though. I saw somewhere that you can buy the Gulp juice and mix all your baits in the same juice to rehydrate the bait after use. Is this true or is there a diffrent formula for each diffrent bait?
I would love to pictures of how to put the diffrent baits on hooks as well.


----------

